
Show HN: Cnverg – visual planning with GitHub issues - rprieto
https://cnverg.com
======
rprieto
Hey, thanks for the feedback. You're right, we need a better use case video.
There's a longer one on the landing page showing how we use it for visual
sprint planning, but we need to make it shorter. Any suggestions on what you'd
like to see and how long it should be?

------
teleclimber
This looks intriguing but the one minute walkthrough video is telling me I
should click on the hamburger menu instead of showing me what I can do in the
app and why it's helpful to me.

